# [OT] Campaña: Flash Player para Linux (y tambien de 64 bits)

## ekz

Bueno para que repetir lo que ya está escrito...

http://romerogt.delaermita.com/blog/2006/08/23/campana-flash-player-para-linux/

Haber si un poco de presión les hace bien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kabutor

Pues el tio que lo esta haciendo lo lleva bastante adelantado.

http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/

 *Quote:*   

> August 25, 2006
> 
> I was continually poking at a major Flash site this morning to make sure yesterday's bugs were flushed out. Then I tested some more YouTube videos. Flash was performing well, and quickly. I realized that I had not seen a crash all day.

 

----------

## ekz

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> Pues el tio que lo esta haciendo...

 

Pues por eso, no pueden dejarle a un solo desarrollador el proyecto... y la comunidad open source??

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Pues por eso, no pueden dejarle a un solo desarrollador el proyecto... y la comunidad open source??

 

la "comunidad open source" está ocupada con gnash. Por cierto, en ningún lao del blog se habla de reivindicar un flash para amd64 o para ppc ...

saluetes

----------

## gorrixe

a ver si entre todos, aportando cada uno lo que buenamente pueda, conseguimos un flash decente que funcione en amd64 y demas arquitecturas.

----------

## Noss

 *gorrixe wrote:*   

> a ver si entre todos, aportando cada uno lo que buenamente pueda, conseguimos un flash decente que funcione en amd64 y demas arquitecturas.

 

Eso eso! sobretodo en los 64bits

XD

un saludo!

----------

## ekz

Encuentro que mejor que "alegar" en el feedback, es mejor pedir los 64 bit en la  lista de los deseos de adobe...    :Smile: 

----------

## X.Cyclop

Son un asco. Ya hay Flash Player 9 para Windows y Mierdintosh y ni siquiera hay 8 para GNU/Linux.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## marcalj

Yo he rellenado el formulario para una nueva "feature"  :Wink: 

He pedido soporte para Flash Player 9 en Linux y soporte para la arquitectura de 64 bits.

Salu2!

----------

## achaw

Porque le vamos a rogar a una empresa que nos haga un soft propietario para GNU/Linux? Que sentido tiene esto? A veces te cansan esas empresas (Google) que no se cansan de hablar maravillas del pinguino que lo recomiendan e incluso admiten usarlo...pero a la hora de hacer soft hacen....la version para windows, si se les antoja la version para linux un año despues, y encima como soft cerrado....

Yo creo que deberiamos alentar a los programadores de alternativas libres como Gnash y no perder el tiempo en estas empresas....

Recordemos que sin Stallman hoy GNU/Linux probablemente no existiria y sin la GPL sin duda, no seria el exito que es...

Saludos

----------

## ekz

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Porque le vamos a rogar a una empresa que nos haga un soft propietario para GNU/Linux? Que sentido tiene esto? A veces te cansan esas empresas (Google) que no se cansan de hablar maravillas del pinguino que lo recomiendan e incluso admiten usarlo...pero a la hora de hacer soft hacen....la version para windows, si se les antoja la version para linux un año despues, y encima como soft cerrado....
> 
> Yo creo que deberiamos alentar a los programadores de alternativas libres como Gnash y no perder el tiempo en estas empresas....
> 
> Recordemos que sin Stallman hoy GNU/Linux probablemente no existiria y sin la GPL sin duda, no seria el exito que es...
> ...

 

Buenas

yo tambien coincido en lo de esas empresas...y es por eso!!

ellas buscan llegar a la mayor parte del mercado, por eso sacan versiones mas rapido/mejores para win2... se olvidan de que gnu/linux tiene una comunidad de usuarios (y exigentes  :Wink:  ) que va creciendo rapido

espero ver en un futuro una mejora sobre estos temas...

Saludos!  :Smile: 

----------

